# Substrate website, might have good deals?



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I just found this place from a facebook advertisement no less, but I think it may have some standard inert substrates at a decent price, although I'm not completely sure. It has small inert gravel that is black so that is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. Didn't notice anything uniquely aquarium related like AS or anything but thought the link might be of use to someone maybe so I'd share. Obviously I have no affiliation nor have ordered them before, I just thought the site seemed of some value for people in the hobby. 

http://www.substratesource.com/

-Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Interesting. Expensive for any sizable tank, but very interesting.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

It'd be nice to know a bit more, but the website is pretty barren. They do say they send samples, though, so if anybody wants to check it out make sure to post!


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

What are those 2 mm maximum white spheres? They are kiln baked, and it's natural they say, so it must be clay based. 


It looks like it would be cool biomedia. I ordered a sample.... They didn't even want shipping.


Edit: emailed them and they are made pf calcium carbonate. Not good for biomedia!


----------



## adin (Aug 14, 2004)

awesome.


----------



## SubstrateSource (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing our website, Andrew!

TPT members can use GoogleCheckout Coupon Code *TPT5* at checkout for 5% off their order (includes items already on promotion)

I hope this post doesn't violate any forum rules. We're still getting a feel for this forum and hope to sponsor in the future.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

kevmo911 said:


> It'd be nice to know a bit more, but the website is pretty barren. They do say they send samples, though, so if anybody wants to check it out make sure to post!





SubstrateSource said:


> Thanks for sharing our website, Andrew!
> 
> TPT members can use GoogleCheckout Coupon Code *TPT5* at checkout for 5% off their order (includes items already on promotion)
> 
> I hope this post doesn't violate any forum rules. We're still getting a feel for this forum and hope to sponsor in the future.


Hunting for *anything* of color rather than using white pool filter sand or black sand a month ago wish I could have found this site also.

Hope they sponsor link with TPT because reviews, good or bad, are not allowed by the forum rules, so follow up posts on the products offered is tough to do guys.


----------

